# Can't connect to internet without ethernet cable



## laura170 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey all,

I have an HP laptop (vista) and I can connect to the internet when I use the ethernet cable but when I don't have the ethernet in, it just says that it is an unidentified network and an only connect locally. It has been driving me mad all day and I am still none the wiser. I have run an ipconfig/all and this is what I get:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Laura-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007 802.11b/g WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-4D-2E-54-72
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.130.189(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-72-7C-38-0A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{CE2C4C18-DD58-419B-842C-416938D58
9DB}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 18:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{11170D59-1D55-4A1F-824D-FBC345E51
E87}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 23:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Windows\system32>^A^A

The router is a HUAWEI EchoLife HG521 if that helps??? I have been all round the houses looking at thread after thread and have concluded that I know nothing about computers, I have a headache and I am going to pass this onto someone that might be able to help me before I go insane!! :banghead:

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Do you have any other devices that can connect wirelessly to your router?

Make sure the wireless network card on your computer is turned on - either by a switch on the front of your laptop or by using the Function keys on your keyboard. Check your owners manual if you aren't sure.
Plug an ethernet cable into your laptop from your router. Click the Windows Start button and type *Device manager* into the search box then click on Device Manager in the link.
Scroll down to *Network Adapters* and right click on your Atheros adapter then select Update Driver. Let Windows search for an updated driver and install if available.
Click the Windows Start button again and type *Network *in the search box then go to Network & Sharing. 
On the left side of the page, click *Manage Wireless Networks*. Right click on your wireless network name in the list and select *Remove Network*.
Go back to the Network & Sharing center and click on *Connect to a network* on the left.
If the name of your wireless network appears in the list, try connecting again and enter your wireless network password. See if you can connect.

It's also possible your computer is using HP software to connect to your wireless network, the above instructions are for using the Windows built in software


----------



## laura170 (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes I have a mobile phone that connects wirelessly and I did have another laptop (which is currently being repaired). It is just this laptop that I have a problem with. I tried all the things mentioned above and it makes no difference. When I have the ethernet cable plugged in, I get local and internet access and as soon as I remove it, I have only local access and it doesn't recognise the network (talktalk) - it says unidentified network. When the ethernet is connected it says multiple networks.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Go Back into Network & Sharing Center and click on *Manage Network Connections* on the left of the page. Right click on your wireless network adapter and select *disable*. Right click on it again and select *Enable*.

If you select *Connect To a Network*, do you see any wireless network names available?

If you still can't connect, click on the Red X in the network map and let Windows diagnose the problem and post the results.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Please start here so we can help you troubleshoot the issue

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ty-issue-pre-posting-requirements-573730.html


----------

